
The Real Reason They Still Play 'Mrs. Robinson' On The Radio - dekayed
http://www.upworthy.com/the-real-reason-they-still-play-mrs-robinson-on-the-radio
======
DanielStraight
I'm as against monopolization as the next guy, but...

6 companies having a major presence in the market actually seems like a lot.
How many have a major presence in the mobile OS market? Carrier market?
Browser market? Soft drink market? None of those hit 6.

Similarly, that there even _are_ 140 other movie studios to compare to is
amazing. There's nowhere near 140 mobile OSes, or carriers, or browsers. Maybe
140 soft drink brands, but not that anyone has access to in one area.

"Control" is so vague it could mean anything. Do these 232 media executives
review every show, every article? I don't think so. An article is written,
goes to an editor, maybe approved by a middle manager, and then hits the
presses. Reddit and my local paper have the same owner if you go high enough
on the chain, but there is certainly no connection or common message between
the two. In general, I think executives care about profits, not message.

90% media market share does not mean the same thing as 90% of what Americans
consider important. You can try to defend the connection if you like, but you
can't just assert it without evidence or argument.

Even so, correlation does not imply causation. Maybe Americans would care
about the same things regardless how many companies controlled the media.
Maybe the reason these companies are so successful is that they're telling
Americans what they already want to hear.

There is just way too much to the issue to say that because 6 companies
control 90% of the media market we're all trapped in some common viewpoint.

Finally, go to the original source please:
[http://frugaldad.com/2011/11/22/media-consolidation-
infograp...](http://frugaldad.com/2011/11/22/media-consolidation-infographic/)

------
HedgeMage
It only works because many people choose to never venture outside what they
are hand-fed. The "90%" cited only comprise about 3% of my actual consumption.
You can get variety if you're willing to poke around a bit, and it's usually
cheaper -- if big media scares you, help the small outlets you use and love
become more profitable. Otherwise, please give the "OMG someone do something!"
routine a rest.

------
petepete
The Sun has a far higher circulation than the WSJ, yet in the info-graphic the
circle is much smaller. Unless the circle size is meant to represent the size
of the continent. I could have sworn Iberia was in Europe, though.

In short, this is why I hate almost all info-graphics.

------
funkiee
I'm not sure why this lists GE as having Comcast as a notable property. They
only co-own NBC Universal with Comcast.

